# Noticed on Craigslist



## dude's mom (Aug 6, 2008)

So sad to see this! I never see havs on craigslist in the Portland area!

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Toby is a 3 year old havanese/poodle mix. He is white and weighs about 10-12 pounds. Has a crate and a dog door that goes with him. Too many pets to care for so need to let him go. He is good with cats and dogs. Is good with children. Is shy at first but gets goofy and likes to play once he gets to know you.

PostingID: 1559324315


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We often see posts on Craigslist. When I see them in Atlanta I send them the HRI contact info but I don't think they do it. Most on CL want some $$$ for the dog, it's very sad.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I found my Murray on Craig's List. His family had fallen on some tough times and the dad was joining the military, so they were finding a home for him.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Poor Toby  I bet they are having trouble with potty training, with multiple dogs. 
Hell Im still having trouble with potty training.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

totally a tangential aside here, but I saw a listing for a casket on our local Craigs List last night! It was right between a tattoo kit and a stove pipe! :jaw:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I went to check out the posting but it's gone 

Not that I *need* another doggie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If yall ever want a good laugh, on craigslist, to the left is a link that says "best of craigslist".Read that stuff, its SO FUNNY! I saw a buffallo head for sale once.


----------

